# Samyang 14mm F2.8 with Auto Aperture for Canon



## bigdaddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello, 

found this at http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/photo-lenses-14mm-F2.8-ED-AS-IF-UMC.php

"An aperture control motor and CPU chip is installed within 14mm F2.8 ED AS IF UMC Canon AE lens to assist Auto Exposure(AE) for Canon cameras. The aperture can be controlled from camera body thanks to the motor and chip. Also the appropriate focus is guided with indicator light."

Thought it was intersting. No more gluing a Chip to the lens for focus confirmation and you get your EXIF data as well. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 8, 2015)

A good news. Hopefully that has optical improvements over the old model. Now I have to wait Samyang distribute a decent amount of this new model.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 9, 2015)

Hopefully they'll add some measure of electronics to their other lenses - then I'd have to take a closer look at their f/1.4 24mm...


----------



## bereninga (Apr 9, 2015)

Whoa, this is new? I wonder how much more it'll be.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 9, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Whoa, this is new? I wonder how much more it'll be.


As a rough guide, in the UK, the Nikon mount (with electronics) is £24 ($35) dearer than the Canon (without)...


----------



## mrzero (Apr 9, 2015)

I feel so vindicated, because I just posted in another thread that I was holding off on the 14mm until they announced the auto-exposure (AE chip) version. My next question is, how long until they are actually available in stores?



bereninga said:


> Whoa, this is new? I wonder how much more it'll be.



I just did a quick comparison at B&H's website for the 35mm versions for Canon and Nikon here in the US. The Bowers are $379, no auto-exposure. The Rokinons and Samyangs without auto-exposure are $408-$419 for Canon (and not listed at all for Nikon). The Rokinons and Samyangs with auto-exposure are $439-$449 for Nikon and $469-$499 for Canon. If I recall correctly, the Nikon version with AE came out before the Canon version with AE, hence the price disparity.

I expect we'll see the pricing trend similarly for the 14mm with and without AE chip. And, probably, a bit of clearance pricing for the 14mms without AE chips. Amazon has done Lightning deals to move the 14mms before.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 9, 2015)

I wonder why I cannot find anything on google about it? I would think it would warrant a press release or something.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 9, 2015)

At Adorama the Nikon is $50 more than the canon.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 9, 2015)

I have an old lens. As it turns out, since I use it entirely for landscape, the only objection I have is lack of EXIF. I focus wide open on live view and then stop down in manual exposure mode.


----------



## benperrin (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you really need it? I kind of find it fun changing the aperture physically. Feels old school.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 10, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Do you really need it? I kind of find it fun changing the aperture physically. Feels old school.


The aperture doesn't bother me, but having EXIF data and focus confirmation would be useful!


----------



## benperrin (Apr 10, 2015)

lintoni said:


> benperrin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really need it? I kind of find it fun changing the aperture physically. Feels old school.
> ...


Oh yeah good point. Lightroom completely misreads the exif from the 14 2.8.


----------



## andrewflo (Apr 10, 2015)

This is really really compelling for an already very compelling lens! Has anyone found a retailer that seems to be selling this newest version?


----------



## clawoftui (May 25, 2015)

I'm really interested in the updated lens too - I was about to pull the trigger on the existing model without a chip, but I'd much prefer to have the AE functionality and EXIF. Has anyone heard to seen an update? My google-fu is weak today, and I was unable to find this lens on BH or Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## clawoftui (May 28, 2015)

For those interested, I found them available new on Ebay for $400 USD shipped.

Samyang 14 mm F/2.8 MF UMC IF AS ED Lens For Canon EF AE version (New) was the item posting title. It purports to have an aperture motor to allow AE, and the Samyang site shows that there's an AF confirm chip as well. 

I'll update the thread in a week or so when the lens gets here.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 29, 2015)

clawoftui said:


> For those interested, I found them available new on Ebay for $400 USD shipped.
> 
> Samyang 14 mm F/2.8 MF UMC IF AS ED Lens For Canon EF AE version (New) was the item posting title. It purports to have an aperture motor to allow AE, and the Samyang site shows that there's an AF confirm chip as well.
> 
> I'll update the thread in a week or so when the lens gets here.



Ok, a focus confirm chip has me interested. When did this version come out? I went on the Samyang site and I, too, saw it was a "newly released" version.


----------



## clawoftui (May 30, 2015)

I'm not sure when it was actually released - but I couldn't find a reference to it at BH, Adorama, or Amazon when I looked. So I'm taking a chance and I ordered it off ebay, based partially on feedback I read on another forum (dprev? can't remember anymore) about the seller (leejc8136) being top notch. We'll see how this goes, I'm usually not one to be an early adopter. 

I tried to contact Samyang directly via email on their website, but no response... 



YellowJersey said:


> Ok, a focus confirm chip has me interested. When did this version come out? I went on the Samyang site and I, too, saw it was a "newly released" version.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 30, 2015)

clawoftui said:


> I'm not sure when it was actually released - but I couldn't find a reference to it at BH, Adorama, or Amazon when I looked. So I'm taking a chance and I ordered it off ebay, based partially on feedback I read on another forum (dprev? can't remember anymore) about the seller (leejc8136) being top notch. We'll see how this goes, I'm usually not one to be an early adopter.
> 
> I tried to contact Samyang directly via email on their website, but no response...



You are a braver man (or woman?) than I. I wouldn't have the guts to buy a lens on ebay, much less one with such questionable QC. I hope you get a good copy and I look forward to hearing your impressions of this lens.


----------



## degos (May 30, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Do you really need it? I kind of find it fun changing the aperture physically. Feels old school.



Changing the aperture manually isn't difficult, but having to open-up wide to focus and then stop-down to expose and shoot is cumbersome and time-consuming. 

I do it with old medium-format lenses all the time but those are for still-life and architecture shots, not chasing toddlers around the house...

I've talked myself into ordering the 135mm but I'm going to hang-on and see if they retrofit it with AE as they have done with the 35 and 14.


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 4, 2015)

OK - the lens arrived today. It seems to work well - no aperture ring on the lens, it's controlled electronically by the body. DOF preview works as expected, focus confirmation lights work. Seems to be a winner, but I'll need to test it tomorrow for decentering, etc. Really happy with it so far... ordered last week, and it arrived from Korea today. 

<edit>Here's a couple of pictures - sorry for the poor quality - my "good" cell phone isn't working...


----------



## YellowJersey (Jun 5, 2015)

clawoftui said:


> OK - the lens arrived today. It seems to work well - no aperture ring on the lens, it's controlled electronically by the body. DOF preview works as expected, focus confirmation lights work. Seems to be a winner, but I'll need to test it tomorrow for decentering, etc. Really happy with it so far... ordered last week, and it arrived from Korea today.
> 
> <edit>Here's a couple of pictures - sorry for the poor quality - my "good" cell phone isn't working...



Would you mind trying something out for me? Could you see if focus confirm works when trying to photograph the stars? (if this not feasible for you, then that's cool. I don't expect you to go out of your way for me). My key interest in this lens is for shooting the stars and am wondering if the focus confirm chip is of any use for the stars.


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 8, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> Would you mind trying something out for me? Could you see if focus confirm works when trying to photograph the stars?



Sorry for the delay - it's been hazy here at night, and I haven't been able to get out. I'll try to do it tonight and let you know. For what it's worth, the focus confirm DOES work in normal light - I tested that out the other day.

UPDATE: I tried out the focus confirmation by pointing at the only star I could see last night... It didn't work - it was so dark and at 14mm, I couldn't see the star thru the viewfinder. I'll try again when I'm out of the city next - there was so much ambient light around town.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jun 10, 2015)

clawoftui said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind trying something out for me? Could you see if focus confirm works when trying to photograph the stars?
> ...



Thanks! I appreciate it. No worries for the delay, mate. You're doing me a favour, so I'm in no position to badger you. 

How's the build quality? Any decentering?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 10, 2015)

The BH site shows the new model (no photo yet) priced at $ 499.

Rokinon 14mm F2.8 WDE ANGL LNS f/CAN w/AE CHIP

store code B&H # RO1428WA
manufacturer code MFR # AE14M-C


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 10, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> How's the build quality? Any decentering?



I like the build quality. It feels solid in my hands - the focusing ring is smooth, and the exterior surface of the lens feels great. No sign of decentering on my copy. 

I used it for some portraits of my wife the other day, and I won't post them because she'd kill me, but I STRONGLY recommend this lens for comedic portraiture.  The lens is extremely sharp, and the pixel peeping I've done suggests the image quality is easily sufficient for my needs. I feel good about the purchase.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 10, 2015)

clawoftui said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > How's the build quality? Any decentering?
> ...



If you've had the previous version, how does it compare? Thanks for the updates! Can't wait to hear more about it.



ajfotofilmagem said:


> The BH site shows the new model (no photo yet) priced at $ 499.
> 
> Rokinon 14mm F2.8 WDE ANGL LNS f/CAN w/AE CHIP
> 
> ...



Yikes, $500 is pretty high compared to the older version (got mine for $220). I'll wait for the reviews and hopefulyl the price also will come down to $300-$400. Hard to justify a specialty lens like this.


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 10, 2015)

bereninga said:


> If you've had the previous version, how does it compare? Thanks for the updates! Can't wait to hear more about it.



I didn't have the manual version, so nothing to compare it to - first time purchase of a Samyang lens for me.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jun 24, 2015)

Is B&H the only/best place to purchase one of these?


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 24, 2015)

I found mine on ebay, but B&H has them too, albeit for a higher price.



mclaren777 said:


> Is B&H the only/best place to purchase one of these?


----------



## mclaren777 (Jun 25, 2015)

Could you post a link to the seller's eBay page?


----------



## clawoftui (Jun 25, 2015)

mclaren777 said:


> Could you post a link to the seller's eBay page?




http://www.ebay.com/sch/leejc8136/


----------



## d4mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Figures......I'm just getting used to the manual version and they come out with a new version.

No matter, I use the 14mm manual for nightscapes anyway. You can't use auto focus to find infinity on stars and most exposure times are going to be 30 seconds or less to avoid blurring, so there's my exposure data.


----------

